# Links to AOKP Moto X Threads



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey guys just posting a link-back to the AOKP Moto X threads. Currently supported are the XT1060 (VZW - Dev) and the XT1053 (T-Mobile).

XT1060
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/105889-rom431-unofficial-moto-x-vzw-dev-version-jb-mr2/

XT1053
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/105897-rom431-unofficial-moto-x-t-mobile-xt1053-jb-mr2/


----------

